
Ask HN: Is the concept of the “next big tech hub” silly? - ccdev
In the sense that something can rival the tech hubs of the West Coast, even Seattle?
======
whatnotests
The center of the tech universe will always be the point of least resistance
(to new ideas, cultures, mixing, lifestyles, etc).

For now, that's San Francisco (apparently) but for how much longer is anyone's
guess.

Unless the necessary environment changes (i.e. tolerance is no longer a
requirement) it will remain in SF or a place like it.

If tolerance and acceptance is somehow no longer necessary for a tech hub to
bloom, it might end up anywhere.

------
mtmail
Germany has as many as 10 Silicon Valleys, or regions that use Silicon on
their name to aim for that.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Silicon_Valley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Silicon_Valley)

To be honest when I read another article comparing a German city with the Bay
Area or another video titles "Could X become the next Silicon Valley" I tune
out.

London - following in Silicon Valley's footsteps?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH5FbRixBYs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH5FbRixBYs)

This City in Siberia Could Become the Next Silicon Valley
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66MJEzkU8HE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66MJEzkU8HE)

Is Israel the next Silicon Valley?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5dF8lSlnFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5dF8lSlnFs)

Detroit: The next Silicon Valley?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-C9iuYCedY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-C9iuYCedY)

Is Sweden the New Silicon Valley?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuE38_CHKfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuE38_CHKfg)

Is Phoenix the Next Silicon Valley?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9DG372oZzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9DG372oZzk)

Why Vietnam could be the world's next Silicon Valley
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK6nsTK_AHM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK6nsTK_AHM)

Can Australia become the next Silicon Valley?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ins4AgOSE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ins4AgOSE)

The Next Silicon Valley? Head to France
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ijMtau5dw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ijMtau5dw)

------
hluska
This isn't really an answer, but I've noticed that the people most prone to
declare the next great hub fall into one of two main camps:

1.) Journalists.

2.) Regional economic development types.

------
CrystalLangUser
I imagine it’ll happen eventually. Maybe not to the same extent, but not
everyone wants to pay exorbitant costs or live on the west coast...

I’d gladly take less money and continue to live / set up a business in
Chicago.

------
whatnotests
The cen

